# Adria Series 70 - any tales of woe?



## 125423 (Jul 6, 2009)

I quite fancied the look and layout of this motorhome - an Adria Series 70.
http://www.hymeruk.com/motorhomes/used/1178_Adria-Serial-70-2.0-JTD-used-motorhome.aspx
Does anybody know anything good or bad about it?

I'm blonde and haven't got a clue what I'm doing...(I'm just faking helplessness in order to pick your brains!)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Lulu57 said:


> I'm just faking helplessness in order to pick your brains!)


Very convincing Lulu. :wink:

Posting in Newcomers was a master stroke of blondeness!! 8O :lol: :lol:

I'm pulling your leg of course . . . have moved you to the Adria forum so you will get a lot more replies.

Dave


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

I've not heard of the Serial 70 but I have an Adria Coral 650SP and find it to be a very well put together Motor Home.

I would recommend an Adria to anyone.

I notice that the base vehicle was discontinued in 2006 and this was first registered in 2007, so either Adria were still using the JTD well after anyone else, or it was in stock somewhere for a long time.

Pete 8)


----------



## 125423 (Jul 6, 2009)

apxc15 said:


> I notice that the base vehicle was discontinued in 2006 and this was first registered in 2007, so either Adria were still using the JTD well after anyone else, or it was in stock somewhere for a long time.
> Pete 8)


Is that a bad thing? 
(It's best to treat me like an idiot and explain things in single syllables!  )

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

The value of a pre changeover model of any vehicle will affect it's resale value.
If you plan to buy it, this is a good bargaining point.
The new Ducato is said to be better than the JTD for driveability and comfort, though it has had it's problems.

I still maintain though that Adria are one of the best and most reliable Motor Home's on the market.

Pete 8)


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

I totally agree. We have owned 4 Adria's, all bought in Germany.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I can't say I've heard of a Serial 70 before and 2 owners in 2 years might be significant and might not be, difficult to say. 

There's no mileage details on the ad, so that needs checking.

We're v happy with the finish of our Adria.

HTH

SDA


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I too can recommend the Adria as a well put together vehicle. Am I right in noticing that the front seats do not swivel in this model, that I also have not come across? I feel that swivel seats are a real bonus as you have so much more usable space. However, each to their own.

Probably overpriced as Brownhills seem to be selling it.

Sue


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

_*I'm blonde and haven't got a clue what I'm doing...*_

No excuses now!

We've had our 2007 Adria for 18 months, it's now covered 11,000 miles. We've just done 6 weeks abroad, 3,000 miles, 31.5mpg. A 6-seat Euro lounge including 2 swivel seats, fixed bed with huge storage beneath... We're very happy with Our Coral and I would normally be quick to recommend one. But...

The vehicle in question raises questions/ doubts in my mind. No Euro lounge, no swivel seats... Like Sue noticed, it's being sold be a dealer near Newark. I can think of dealerships with a much better after-sales reputation. There's no mention of the mileage. The sales pitch seems to focus on the dealer providing the FINANCE to make the purchase. :?

It might seem a good purchase but why 2 previous owners in 2 years? What did they not like? What could they not get used to? I'd be happier if you looked elsewhere... The decision is yours. :wink:


----------



## 125423 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys.
I'm going to chew the cud a little longer...


----------

